# Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!



## Schleie! (8. Oktober 2002)

Als wir mit ihm rausgefahren sind, bemerkten wir schnell, dass nicht nur der Bootsmann die Arbeit machte, sondern auch der Kapitän(Thomas) der Einigkeit! Er Gaffte mit, half uns bei der Heimfahrt die Fische zu filetieren und verabschiedete seine Kunden mit den Spruch:&quot; Tschüss Männer&quot;! Nett, oder :m ? Bei ihm sollte sich der eine oder andere ein Beispiel nehmen!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2002)

hi 
bitte nehmts mir nicht übel aber ich war noch nie beim Hochseeangeln -- aber muss man da seine Dorsche nicht selber filetieren???


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (8. Oktober 2002)

*Supi*

Moin Schleie,
daß hört man doch wirklich mal gerne. Endlich wieder etwas positives von der Kutterfront.  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Oktober 2002)

Moin Schleie!
Zu den Zeiten als ich noch nach Heiligenhafen fuhr bin ich am liebsten mit der Einigkeit gefahren, Ganau aus den von dir genannten Gründen. Es freut mich zu hören das Thomas Deutsch noch der alte ist.
Trage doch deine Erfahrungen in die Kutterliste vom Anglerboard ein. Dafür ist die da.


----------



## Hamwe (9. Oktober 2002)

Moin! Wenn ich von Heiligenhafen aus zum Hochseeangeln fahre, fahre ich fast nur mit der Einigkeit. Die  Mannschaft ist OK , und der Käpten gibt sich auch viel mühe wenn die Dorsche mal nicht so wollen, dann sucht er sie wirklich und findet sie meist auch.
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## Schleie! (9. Oktober 2002)

@Meeresangler Schwerin: Ich habe schon was eingetragen, aber da steht noch nicht viel drin!


----------



## Michael Grabow (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Jungs
Ich denke das auch Franz16 eine Antwort braucht: Das ist eben Service. Leider in Heiligenhafen nicht die Regel, sondern die Ausnahme!! Häufig bequemt sich der Kapitän oder seine Deckshand nicht mal von der Brücke, manchmal wird auch Gaffhilfe gegeben. das die Fische ausgenommen werden bzw filitiert ist nicht die Regel und sollte ganz groß gelobt und bekanntgemacht  werden.

Vieleicht liest das ja auch der eine oder  andere verantwortliche Reeder aus Heiligenhafen und überdenkt die Politik des Ausplünderns. :v


----------



## Schleie! (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich werde auf jedenfall wieder mit ihm rausfahren! Ich kann es nur empfehlen, eine fahrt mit ihm zu machen! Es ist einfach schön! Er gibt sich richtig mühe, uns den Dorsch an die Angel zu bringen!#6


----------



## Troll-DK (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

*In memoriam*

Finde ich echt gut, dass die Einigkeit einen so tollen 'Kaftein' hat.
Aber wer kennt denn noch den alten *Hein Nagel*?
Dem gehörte damals die Einigkeit.- Der war echt Legende. 
Ich bin so ca. 1974/75 mit ihm gefahren. Damals hatte der Kutter noch die richtig alte rabumm-rabumm-rabumm-Maschine. Nix Schnelläufer.
Ich merke schon, ich werde wohl auch alt...
Ciao   
Troll-DK


----------



## Fabu (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

ich kann die einigkeit auch nur empfehlen ! da wird der service noch groß geschrieben ! :m


----------



## haukep (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Ich habe auf der Einigkeit auch schon sehr gut gefangen! Ein prima Kutter...


----------



## dorschangler12345 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

wir fahren schon seit 2002 fast nur mit der einigkeit raus ,,, nur wenn ausgebucht ist mussten wir mal ausweichen ...
thomas gibt sich echt immer mühe fisch zu finden wenn nichts beisst dann sucht er auch immer weiter bis er was gefunden hat und der matrose >wolfgang< is auch super nett und hilft beim ausnehmen und filetieren ... der kutter is echt mit abstand der beste und freundlichste kutter in heiligenhafen ! sind am sonntag wieder mit ihm raus mal sehen wie es wird soll ja n bisl wind kommen aba macht nix !geht doch mal auf seine homepage > w w w.ms.einigkeit.de !


----------



## Salora (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Als die MS. Einigkeit noch in Travemünde lag bin ich nur auf Ihr gefahren. Danach hab ich auf die MS. Forelle gewechselt. Beides super Kutter. Am Rest in Heiligenhafen stört mich der Nepp.


----------



## digital-kris (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen und man kann es nicht oft genug sagen: 

  Die MS Einigkeit ist (das Klo mal ausgenommen) ein absoluter Top-Kutter. 

 Ich fahre regelmäßig mit der Einigkeit raus, Käptn Thomas Deutsch ist immer freundlich und bemüht gewesen, Bootsmann Wolfgang "Wolfi" ein Meister im Gaffen (was tatsächlich bei Dorsch-Hochkonjunktur an Board auch der Käptn selbst übernimmt) ...

  Filetieren kann man selbst, machen aber der Käptn und Wolfgang immer gerne für einen ...

  Heiligenhafen und die Einigkeit, für mich unschlagbar!


----------



## Börde-Pilker (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Moin Jungs, nichts gegen das Loblied auf die Einigkeit, ich selbst fahre inzwischen seit über 20 Jahren mehrmals im Jahr nach Heiligenhafen und habe in den letzten 2 Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, das der Service auf vielen Kuttern besser geworden ist. Bis vor ein paar Jahren wäre kein Kapitän auf die Idee gekommen den Anglern die Fische zu filetieren und heutzutage wird es auf immer mehr Kuttern gemacht. Bei unserer letzten Ausfahrt auf der MS Karoline hat Käpt´n Heiko auch für den größten Teil der Leute die Fische fertig gemacht und von der Alfred her kenne ich es schon seit Jahren. Also lobt, wenn, dann bitte alle Kapitäne die sich so um ihre Gäste kümmern.

Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Pete (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

gute einstellung, börde-pilker....das zeigt doch, dass die meisten lernfähig und zudem lernwillig sind...


----------



## digital-kris (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

die anderen schiff müssen andere loben, wie gesagt, ich schwöre auf die ms einigkeit ... und muss mich bei der gelegenheit nochmal über die ms kehrwieder aus warnemünde aufregen, da stand ich letztes jahr mit einem kapitalen am pilker auf deck, habe nach dem gaff gerufen und es kam ... NIEMAND! 

 den fisch hat dann mein nebenmann gegafft, einmal quer durch filet aber immerhin an bord. so schlöechter service geht für annähernd 30 euro dann auch noch ...


----------



## Fabu (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> und von der Alfred her kenne ich es schon seit Jahren.



Also ich denke mit der alfred ist das ja eh ein ausnahmefall . auf einem 12 mann kutter ist der kaptän , so meine erfahrung (fast) immer hilfsbereiter als auf den großen nussschalen da es einfach familienhafter von statten geht . aber trotzdem , der service kommt endlich wieder in die prioritätenliste und gewinnt immer mehr an wichtigkeit wovon wir ja nur profitieren können .


----------



## mattes (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Hallo Männer!
Eure Lobeshymnen sind ja klasse aber eins ist gewiss: Der Skipper hat im Ruderhaus zu stehen und nicht die Fisch zu filetieren.Man mag das als Service verstehen ist  aber grob fahrlässig wenn er kein Patentinhaber am Ruder stehen hat.Sollte das nicht der Fall sein und es passiert was dann kann er seinen Dampfer anbinden.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Pickerfan (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Dem Loblied kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Wenn in Heiligenhafen dann nur mit der Einigkeit.


----------



## Makreli (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Gibt es von allen Kuttern Internet adressen?


----------



## worker_one (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Guckst du hier

Da findest du alle Kutter für Nord- und Ostsee sowie Dänemark und Niederlande.


----------



## Makreli (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

ja danke


----------



## Stokker (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Ich war mit ihm draussen und er suchte den Fisch als andere Stundenlang auf der Stelle dümpelten.
Ich war voll zufrieden mit der Einigkeit.


----------



## Louis (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> bitte nehmts mir nicht übel aber ich war noch nie beim Hochseeangeln -- aber muss man da seine Dorsche nicht selber filetieren???




Manchmals ist es besser, wenn es ein anderer macht 

Besser für'n Fisch, und besser für die, die sich in der Nähe des gezückten Messers aufhalten, wenn Du verstehtst, was ich meine. 

Gruß


Louis


----------



## Makreli (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Nich richtig


----------



## MetalMen (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Der Kapitän der MS "Einigkeit"!*

Morgen Leute!
Also ich kann auch nur sagen, dass ich die letzten 3 Jahre von Heiligenhafen aus nur noch mit der Einigkeit rausfahre und wirklich noch nie bei einer Ausfahrt enttäuscht wurde. Irgendwann findet er sie halt doch, auch wenn sie mal nicht so beißen wollen. Es geht so gut wie nie jemand als Schneider nach Hause, selbst wenn er blutiger Anfänger ist. Thomas filetiert außerdem nur bei Wunsch, wenn jemand sich nicht seine Finger "kappen" will oder sich es das erste mal erklären lassen will. Ich finde das absolut Service vom Feinsten und Werbung für sich selbst.


----------

